# Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB splash screen j-peg



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi all

Hope you are all keeping well and not getting too bored during this crisis.

I've decided to try to and pop an Audi emblem on the splash screen of my Pioneer SPH-DA130DAB head unit but am unsure where to look for such a j-peg.

Has anyone done this before?

Where did you find the j-peg?

Looks relatively simple, but then don't always the hardest jobs... :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The file you are looking for is JPEG (Joint Photographic Experts Group) which will have the file extension ".jpg" which is just an image file format. You can use any graphic off the internet. Run a Google search for "Audi" or "Audi TT" or "Audi TT logo" to find a particular image that strikes your fancy.

Then you can simply right-click on the image and from the pop-up menu, select "save image as..." and save it to a folder. If the image is a .jpg, it will already have the file extension selected. Just be sure that it's not a .tif, .gif, .png, etc.

From there it's a simple matter of transferring it to a USB stick or other memory device, and uploading it into your Pioneer.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

happychappy heres something to start with, as SJP says you should be able to right click with mouse and 'save image as', it should have the .jpg extention ie 'Audi logo.jpg' or similar.
You then save to your 'desktop' in windows. You may need a basic photo edit tool to resize to say 800x600 pixels or whatever size your SPH-DA130 is looking for.
Looking at the video you linked you would then copy the logo picture from your laptop etc onto a usb stick ideally with nothing else on it and plug into your SPH-DA130 and then follow video instructions.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Houston, we may have a problem....

Only Apple stuff in this household, do you think that iOS will conflict?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You'll have to do a little searching for how to copy an image off the internet then. If Apple/Mac doesn't recognize JPG format, I would imagine Apple has the means to convert an image from one format into another (e.g. PICT to JPG). Even if you can't view a JPG file with Apple/Mac, you should still be able to save it and then upload it into your Head Unit.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

happychappy said:


> Houston, we may have a problem....
> 
> Only Apple stuff in this household, do you think that iOS will conflict?


Thats quite a social statement :roll: ... does that include phones too, as a android phone might work. If not then it's off to the web for some googling :? 
I will look too [smiley=book2.gif]

ta da ... might be a bit premature, but have a look. Also apple mouse has no right click so you may have to apply a little pressure to the rear end :?

https://9to5mac.com/2019/03/12/convert- ... f-jpg-mac/


----------



## Zombie (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a pioneer avic-f77dab and was able to use a photo 
So I used google image then took a screen shot and used that from my iPhone 
Can you do the same

HTH


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the input chaps.

Good news is my son who is working from home (web stuff) made me a really nice customised Audi TT logo, hurrah!

Now the bad news.....

The SPH-DA130DAB is not able to accept splash screen changes.......

The previous model SPH-DA120 does, but this has not been carried over to the newer SPH-DA130DAB model










The button is there, but it's greyed out and unable to be selected, drat and double drat. :lol:


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

happychappy said:


> Thanks for the input chaps.
> 
> The button is there, but it's greyed out and unable to be selected, drat and double drat. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 1


You might be able to use the theme button if thats working ... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

I did one for my RS6, all on a Mac so you should be OK.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

TTsdsgomg said:


> happychappy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the input chaps.
> ...


Tried but it's a no go..

I think I may have a way, although it says it's for wallpaper and not splash screen, wonder if it's the answer?



















Fingers crossed...


----------

